# "Not Responding" freezing and locking up!



## warmdontburn (Dec 23, 2013)

My laptop has been fine since the last episode but today it was freezing and the screen went blue and it needed to shut down. I let it do it's thing and it referenced -- kernal_data _inpage_error and since then it has been good for a few minutes but as soon as I attempt to multitask everything freezes for 3-5 mins and I can't do a thing. It is like it needs to catch up.

Getting here to post this has been ok -- but then again I only have 1 tab open.

Hopefully someone has some suggestions to get my laptop back in speedy order  
As I move over to a new tab that is taking some time to load I notice is says waiting for cache.....on the bottom... then it locked up -- just for maybe a minute.

Both Google Chrome and IE give me the "Not Responding"

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8047 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 905049 MB, Free - 761854 MB; D: Total - 25599 MB, Free - 25452 MB;
Motherboard: LENOVO, INVALID
Antivirus: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2014, Updated and Enabled

Trying to post a hijack this log but it isn't responding either 

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:31:29 PM, on 2014-07-16
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.1008)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v11.0 (11.00.9600.17126)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\Root\VFS\ProgramFilesCommonX86\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE15\CSISYNCCLIENT.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Users\trimad\AppData\Local\The Weather Network\weathereye.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG SafeGuard toolbar\vprot.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Fitbit Connect\Fitbit Connect.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\YouCam\YCMMirage.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ctfmon.exe
C:\Users\trimad\Downloads\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\werfault.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wermgr.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://lenovo13.msn.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mysearch.avg.com/?cid={F4BB9...6:08:14&v=18.1.5.512&pid=safeguard&sg=&sap=hp
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: MSS+ Identifier - {0E8A89AD-95D7-40EB-8D9D-083EF7066A01} - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.150\McAfeeMSS_IE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG SafeGuard toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG SafeGuard toolbar\18.1.7.598\AVG SafeGuard toolbar_toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: WsSVRIEHelper - {C7C3BC26-4F2B-4997-A3CB-163337FE975B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\iSkysoft\Video Converter Ultimate\SVRIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG SafeGuard toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG SafeGuard toolbar\18.1.7.598\AVG SafeGuard toolbar_toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dolby Home Theater v4] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dolby Home Theater v4\pcee4.exe" -autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YouCam Mirage] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\YouCam\YCMMirage.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YouCam Tray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\YouCam\YouCamTray.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateP2GShortCut] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\Power2Go\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\Power2Go" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\Power2Go\5.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl10] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intel AppUp(SM) center] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\IntelAppStore\bin\ismagent.exe" --domain-id F0399437-FD0C-4A48-B101-F0314A6172E4
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iSkysoft Helper Compact.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\iSkysoft\iSkysoft Helper Compact\ISHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BrowserPlugInHelper] C:\Program Files (x86)\iSkysoft\Video Converter Ultimate\BrowserPlugInHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_UI] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vProt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG SafeGuard toolbar\vprot.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fitbit Connect] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Fitbit Connect\Fitbit Connect.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Users\trimad\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" /MINIMIZED
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files (x86)\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HP Officejet 6700 (NET)] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Officejet 6700\Bin\ScanToPCActivationApp.exe" -deviceID "CN34CBQHJD05RQ:NW" -scfn "HP Officejet 6700 (NET)" -AutoStart 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AVG-Secure-Search-Update_1213b] C:\Users\trimad\AppData\Roaming\AVG 1213b Campaign\AVG-Secure-Search-Update-1213b.exe /PROMPT /mid=68aaea28a82d47d29d3eb17f9b268d30-ab824ec131a3a4dcc22d821c1fccfb6e908f31d5 /CMPID=1213b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WeatherEye] C:\Users\trimad\AppData\Local\The Weather Network\weathereye.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [GarminExpressTrayApp] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Garmin\Express Tray\ExpressTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0414c] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avg Secure Update\AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0414c.exe" /PROMPT /CMPID=0414c 
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fitbit Connect] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Fitbit Connect\Fitbit Connect.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [GarminExpressTrayApp] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Garmin\Express Tray\ExpressTray.exe" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [GarminExpressTrayApp] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Garmin\Express Tray\ExpressTray.exe" (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Monitor Ink Alerts - HP Officejet 6700 (Network).lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.150\SSScheduler.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\Root\Office15\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\Root\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to Bluetooth - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btSendToObject.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to Bluetooth - {2F56DCAA-153B-4479-B4E2-547405B34FB9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btSendToPage.htm (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to Bluetooth - {2F56DCAA-153B-4479-B4E2-547405B34FB9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btSendToPage.htm (HKCU)
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.hola.org
O18 - Protocol: osf - {D924BDC6-C83A-4BD5-90D0-095128A113D1} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\MSOSB.DLL
O18 - Protocol: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\18.1.7\ViProtocol.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® + High Speed Service (AMPPALR3) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgidsagent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Device Monitor - Motorola Solutions, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth OBEX Service - Motorola Solutions, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) + High Speed Security Service (BTHSSecurityMgr) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service (cphs) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Fitbit Connect Service (Fitbit Connect) - Fitbit, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Fitbit Connect\FitbitConnectService.exe
O23 - Service: Garmin Core Update Service - Garmin Ltd or its subsidiaries - C:\Program Files (x86)\Garmin\Core Update Service\Garmin.Cartography.MapUpdate.CoreService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Hola Internet Acceleration Service (hola_svc) - Hola Networks Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Hola\app\hola_svc.exe
O23 - Service: Hola Internet Acceleration Updater (hola_updater) - Hola Networks Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Hola\app\hola_updater.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Integrated Clock Controller Service - Intel(R) ICCS (ICCS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Integrated Clock Controller Service\ICCProxy.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll,-1000 (IEEtwCollectorService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service (jhi_service) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.150\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Wireless PAN DHCP Server (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: vToolbarUpdater18.1.7 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\18.1.7\ToolbarUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-320 (WdNisSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-310 (WinDefend) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service (ZeroConfigService) - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe

--
End of file - 15602 bytes

Also got an error that said my system denied write access to host files. If any hijacked domains are in this file hijack this may not be able to fix this...then it tells me to edit the file -- wasn't sure if I should yet so I did not.


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

WDB

In order to diagnose your problem you will need to download and install the below





Install the WPT (windows Performance Toolkit) 
*http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30652*
Help with installation (if needed) is *here*






When you have, open an elevated command prompt and type the following 
WPRUI.exe (which is the windows performance recorder) and check off the boxes for the following:
First level triage, CPU usage, Disk IO. 





If your problem is not CPU or HD then check off the relevant box/s as well (for example networking or registry) Please configure yours as per the below snip










*Click Start*





Let it run for 60 secs or more and save the file (it will show you where it is being saved and what the file is called)


Zip the file and upload to us on Onedrive (or any file sharing service) and give us a link to it in your next post.


----------



## warmdontburn (Dec 23, 2013)

If your problem is not CPU or HD

^^ How do I know this?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f61n7ei4xrgqhmb/IDEA-PC.07-18-2014.10-53-53.zip


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

Sorry about the confusion. It is either CPU or memory. Just configure it as shown


----------



## warmdontburn (Dec 23, 2013)

yup I did anyway and it is posted above  thanks so much for helping me!!


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

WDB

The two biggest contributors to this problem are Chrome (8 processes) and IncMail. I would think the CHrome problem is have too many tabs open or a misbehaving addon. I would use a different browser just to test. If the problem continues please start the traces when the problem is ongoing and give me 60-90 secs of it.

See snip


----------



## warmdontburn (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks -- would uninstalling Chrome and reinstall work? 
I will use IE for the next few days as it does keep happening with chrome.


----------



## warmdontburn (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok I think I shut off incredimail and am using IE and it still locked up --

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0sqchlfzln0605x/IDEA-PC.07-19-2014.19-32-40.zip


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

It might or it might not. I would try a different browser just to confirm. It may be a chrome addon.


----------



## warmdontburn (Dec 23, 2013)

zigzag3143 said:


> It might or it might not. I would try a different browser just to confirm. It may be a chrome addon.


I posted the new one above -- using IE


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

In the link in post 8 you are running both Chrome and IE and both are causing 100% disk usage


----------



## warmdontburn (Dec 23, 2013)

I will uninstall chrome completely and try that!


----------



## warmdontburn (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok uninstalled Chrome completely and haven't closed off incredimail -- have just been using IE and it is still happening. 2 tabs open in IE and it froze up.

Here is a new reading of the recent events:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/csuw85jx6jmplwe/IDEA-PC.07-21-2014.21-02-16.zip


----------



## warmdontburn (Dec 23, 2013)

Still happening


----------



## warmdontburn (Dec 23, 2013)

I am now having to restart every so often just to be able to do anything. It even locks up on the password screen.

I bought this preloaded with wins 8 -- can I somehow format and start fresh? 
I have shut off incredimail complete and even just view pictures on my computer causes the whole thing to lock up. I see "not responding" more then ever now on everything I do.


----------



## warmdontburn (Dec 23, 2013)

Was ok -- not great but bearable and now it is back to awful 

Should I repost? Format? Not sure what else to do it has been months since someone has responded


----------

